# HP 2410 psc all in one printer printer will not print



## MS702 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello,
My printer will not print because an error message keeps poping up. I tryed to uinstall and reinstall the software from the hp website because I lost the cd software. So far nothing has happened. I've been e-mailing the techs at HP for about three days and still nothing. Can someone help me before I go crazy? Here is the description of the situation so far.

Error message: printing of jobs for this printer stopped. do you want to continue and restart the printing of jobs? If you do not want to restart the printing of jobs, you may add this job to the queue for later printing. if you select continue and the printing of jobs cannot be restarted, this job will automatically be added to the queue. My printer will not print documents, fax, or scan, but it will make copies.

Please provide previous troubleshooting steps, or information that can help HP assist you.:
I've tried clicking the add to queue button, cancel button, and continue button. I've tried deleting the print jobs. Now I am trying to reinstall the HP software for the hp website. I no longer have the software on disk, but I had downloaded: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/softwar...Image-Zone.dmg ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/softwar...HPPrintOSX.dmg /Volumes/2400_731_EN/hp all-in-one installer When trying to open the software, it wont allow me. This error message appears: QuickTime cannot open the file: "HP-Image-Zone.dmg" it is not a file that QuickTime understands (-2048)

HP Tech steps:
=== Uninstall drivers ===

1. Select the Hard Drive.
2. Click on Applications.
3. Click on Hewlett-Packard folder and double-click HP Uninstaller.

=== Repair disk permissions ===

Open Disk Utility (/Applications/Utilities/). Select your Mac OS X startup volume in the column to the left of the Disk Utility window, then click the First Aid tab. Click the Repair Disk Permissions button.

Now, download and install the software from the link given below. 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...product=303753

2nd day HP Tech steps:
From your reply mail I see that you have downloaded the software from the web link but cannot open it. When you try to open it you are getting the following error message "ALERT"
QuickTime cannot open the file: "2400_772_EN.dmg"
it is not a file that QuickTime understands (-2048).

I would like to inform you that it sounds like QuickTime can't open the file, because it's only a fraction of a file, since the download did not complete. You can try to find the file again and see if the download will resume. If the issue persists then I would recommend you to perform the following steps,

Step 1: Uninstall the exsisting Printer software

1. Click on the Go menu

2. Go to Applications ,

3. Select Hewlett-Packard folder and

4. Double-click on HP Uninstaller

Step 2: Verify Disk Permissions and Repair Disk Permissions

1. Click on Go tab from the menu bar at the top
2. Select Utilities tab
3. Click on Disk utility
4. Once the disk utility pops up, select the hard drive and click on Verify Permissions tab.
5. This may take some time to complete as the Mac will try to verify all the permissions for the hard drive.
6. Once the Verify Disk Permission is complete, restart the mac.
7. Restart the Mac and follow steps 1 – 4.
8. In the 4th step select Repair Disk Permissions.
9. Restart the Mac.

Step 3: Reinstall the Printer software.

Click on the below mentioned web link to download and install the printer software

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...os=219&lang=en

NOTE: Clicking the link may give an error indicating it is invalid. If this occurs, copy the portion of the address on the remaining line(s) and paste it at the end of the address showing in your browser until the complete address is displayed in the Address box.

Instructions to install:

Note: Connect the Printer to the Mac via USB cable before proceeding with the installation. Also make sure that the printer is turned on.

1. Open the web link and click on the option “Download Only” you will be provided with 2 options SAVE and CANCEL.
2. Click on SAVE and SAVE it on your desktop.
3. Once the printer software is saved on the desktop of your Mac, double click on the saved file to install the software.
4. After installing the printer software, restart your Mac.

This will install the Printer software back on your Mac.

Please perform the above mentioned steps check for the results and get back to us.

This should resolve the issue. If you need further assistance, please reply to this message and we will be happy to assist you further.
:upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, 1st off, Quicktime should have nothing to do with this. It's media playback software, and a .dmg file is a disk image which you do need. Here is their driver site for OS X. Download the software for the version of OS X you are running and install it in the order they asked you to in the email. Let us know if this link worked better for you. If you still get a Quicktime error, then your computer has other issues that need to be resolved before we can touch the printer.


----------

